# HELP - Foundation for kit.



## amishmethlab (Nov 24, 2009)

So, I'm working on assembling foundations for my kit.  They must photograph well.  Tampa, FL has a very diverse population so I work on every race but do not do a whole lot of Asian clients.  What is the best bang for the buck brand and colors for this?

Thanks.


----------



## laceface (Nov 24, 2009)

Please research all the threads. There are many threads on this topic as well as foundations in general. 

Check out RCMA at camerareadycosmetics.com


----------



## RoxyJ (Dec 2, 2009)

I like RCMA, try the sampler palettes. I've heard great things about Graftobian HD (they also have a sampler). I've just ordered Yaby liquid foundations (they are small, but a little goes a long way and their not to expensive), I haven't had too much of a chance to play around with them but the customer service is great! I emailed them asking what 5 foundations I should get (unfortunately I can't afford to get them all, yet) I got a prompt reply recommending:

ivory/vanilla (or daisy) 
Buff (neutral) (this is an essential color) 
Pecan (yellow) ("used in combination with buff can create a whole range of medium tones in the yellow family") 
Chocolate Chip (pink) (matches very dark African American beautifully) 
Rhubarb (pink) 
Also, MAC face and body, you can get the lightest cool, darkest cool, lightest warm and darkest warm (but costs more that yaby and RCMA and more mixing will be needed). 
Hope that helps


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Dec 10, 2009)

RCMA, Face Atlier, Graphtobian, and Cinema Secrets are all good

I'm really learning the RCMA pallettes .. matching and mixing etc.

Is FA water proof/transfer resistant? I'm thinking about adding MUFE face and body especially for my brides and prom as to insure the makeup doesn't rub 

Or is there a trick to making the RCMA foundations transfer resistant


----------



## Nicala (Dec 10, 2009)

Revlon Colorstay Foundation!
Good coverage, cheap too!
Usually you can find it for BOGO free.


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Dec 11, 2009)

How does Revlon Colorstay hold up for flash photog


----------



## ..kels* (Dec 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShugAvery2001* 

 
_How does Revlon Colorstay hold up for flash photog_

 
Colorstay wouldn't be my first choice. All of the formulas contain some amount of SPF. I've heard from many different sources that MUFE & Face Atelier are the best liquid foundations for photography.


----------



## janel (Dec 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShugAvery2001* 

 
_How does Revlon Colorstay hold up for flash photog_

 
hi nicole:  i have been using revlon's colorstay foundation recently and i'm posting several pics for you to judge how well they look for photog:  (not professional flash, just camera flash and home  lighting)











product:  revlon colorstay foundation (combo/oily formula) in caramel with a drop or two of cappuccino, paired with MUFE HD powder.  not a *totally* matte look but not an "oil slick look" either.  tell me what you think...blessings!


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Dec 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *janel* 

 
_hi nicole:  i have been using revlon's colorstay foundation recently and i'm posting several pics for you to judge how well they look for photog:  (not professional flash, just camera flash and home  lighting)











product:  revlon colorstay foundation (combo/oily formula) in caramel with a drop or two of cappuccino, paired with MUFE HD powder.  not a *totally* matte look but not an "oil slick look" either.  tell me what you think...blessings!_

 
Janellll

Hey my sweets... naa I was talking about flash photography in specific. Foundations with at spf 15 tend to wash out  subject in professional pictures...

I think I'm going to opt for some mufe and my rcma


----------

